# My First Prop of 2010: Corpsed Skull



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I made this from nothing more than a foam skull, some cotton balls and some latex. Paint black, drybrush done. Not bad for my first try at this sort of thing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Looks awesome ZF!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

not bad at all! Great looking skull.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. When could you possibly have time to make props???


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy crap ! That's awesome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

First prop? Slacker!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Very nice. The last time I built with latex and cotton I had such a freakin headache from the ammonia ( maybe the ammonia and the tequila?) I haven't touched the stuff since ( latex, I mean)


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice skull, Z!. Was this a sober outcome of your recent Make'n'Take?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You did a good job on that!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

First try? Are you sure? Looks great to me, Z!


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love the teeth!Great prop.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Fantastic corpsed skull, gonna have to give this a try


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

nicely dessicated


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

The picture has disappeared.


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

ummm, Dave. where'd the pic go? I'll go check your album


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y32/Zombie-F/Props%202010/July11MakeandTake010.jpg

wow it's great. love the leathery look of it


----------

